# Farmer Approved Tools



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farming....some really interesting tools this go around.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/top-shops/product-test-team-7-farmer-approved-tools


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the magnetic drill press, I think I have 3 projects for it already!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Love the magnetic drill press, I think I have 3 projects for it already!


My fav too!

Regards, Mike


----------

